# Close call



## etc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not a pro, have been occasionaly cutting for a few years. Was wearing eye protection but nothing else. I am deeply aware of kickback, etc so I am careful.

I have Stihl MS362, it was idling in my right hand, with the left hand I was moving something and the next thing I know as I was turning it caught my loose pants in it and shredded a hole in it. Did not touch me. I am not even sure how it happened.

The point is, you can never let you guard down even when it's just idling. Use the brake feature. It's there for that reason.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Nov 14, 2011)

> Use the brake feature. It's there for that reason.



Yup. And get yourself a pair of chaps too.


----------



## Zale (Nov 14, 2011)

Lowes sell chaps for about $60. Much cheaper than stiches.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chain shouldn't be turning when at idle. You were fortunate !

Steve


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 16, 2011)

BUY THE CHAPS!! man you can't aford not to


----------



## chad556 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chaps are good, using the chain brake is good to. Also, make sure you have the proper chain tension and carb adjustment (there is an engine idle speed adjustment screw right on the carb) so the chain does not move at all when at idle. If you use the chain brake while the chain is trying to spin you will be putting unnecessary wear and tear on your engine and your clutch. Good to hear that you weren't hurt, Stay safe.


----------

